# RIA Tactical range report



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Bought a RIA GI back in '06 so I could semi-retire 1943 vintage US&S 1911a1. The pistol was reliable but couldn't see sights well(old eyes!) and trigger was a little heavy. Figured to put better sights on it and work on trigger. Walked into local gun shop yesterday and they had a RIA Tactical. Felt good so traded old one for Tactical version for $200(I was probably going to spend more than that on improvements to old one). Brought it home, cleaned, lubed, polished ramp, throat,& chamber, added rubber finger groove slip-on, thinner grips, and dab of flat white paint to front sight. Today put 200 rds Blazer 230 fmj, 25 rds Rem 230 GS, & 25 rds WWB 230jhp without a bobble. Drank too much coffee this am(that's my excuse) so I wasn't shooting all that great. At 25 yds, I was able to put 8/8 on paper plate(about as good as I can do with my best pistols) and when I really concentrated, it put bullet dead on aimpoint. WWB 230jhp might have been shooting little low or I might have just been tired(shot it last).

Trigger crisp at about 5lbs, ambi safety crisp, good sights. Shoots and handles as well as my Colt Combat Commander and first NIB 1911 I've ever seen(including the Colt) that seems to need no breakin. The old RIA was my "truck gun" and this one may end up in same role but it's almost too nice for that. Have less than $500 in it( think I paid $280 for first RIA in '06). Dealer was asking $480. So far, it seems like a lot 'o gun for the money.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

With the prices around here you done real well money wise. On top of that it looks like you got yourself a good shooter to boot:drooling:. You could send it down here to the swamp with about 500rds and we would gladly break it in for you.:smt082 Looks good.:smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I about talk myself outta gettin one and here you show up with this!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks fellas. Didn't realize til I read some other threads how how down on RIA some folks are. Having owned a bunch of 1911s, I've been impressed with the quality of RIA 1911s and at least initially this one compares very favorably to my Commander and a previously owned Gold Cup. Have kept a 1911 in my truck for 40 years and I don't want a $1000 gun for that! Oh well, you know what they say about "opinions"?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I like those grips ya got on that RIA. I got one a while back mostly because the price was right and I had heard some good things about them. I'm glad I did. Mine is a really good shooter. Sure I had to make a few changes after I got it but I did with my Colts and Springers too. 

Looks like you did well with yours. I hope you have a lot of good times with it ..Pretty nice groups ya got there:smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

*another range trip*










Another 100 bobble free rds. Funny how out of all my handguns, my best shooters all all 45s? RIA Tactical w/other best shooters(for me) Colt Commander, Witness 45 & 45 convertable Blackhawk. :smt033


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

forestranger said:


>


Is the front sight on backwards?


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, just ramped with slight rounding of front top edge of sight.


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*congrats..on that ria*

nice shooter, looks good too!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

*ready for truck duty!*

As of today, 400+ rds(incl. bout 75 jhps) with nary a problem. Some ancient GI mags won't engage slide stop but Novak, McCormick,& Colt work fine. Likes 230 GS best far as accuracy and sights go. Proclaim it ready for "truck duty"!:smt033


----------



## Tactical Tom (Sep 19, 2007)

*GI model*

I love my GI model RIA :smt023 It shoots great & feels good in my hand, I can hit better with my $369.00 RIA than my $525.00 Glock 19 :mrgreen: 








This is my EDC


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice looking (and shooting) piece! I'm interested in adding a 1911 to my firearm family and RIA keeps beckoning, mainly because of price, although I all that I have read says they are great shooters too. Tell me this: How easy are they to break down for cleaning? I have heard that some 1911's are not that easy to break down and clean, and having no previous experience would like to know what I'm getting in to. A guy at the range Friday said he scratched his "baby" re-assembling his 1911. :smt089


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

forestranger, 

As an observation, your best initial group was the 230 Blaser at 15 yards. Better than the same ammo at 10 yards. The difference seems to be the bullseye you made on the target with black marker. All of your subsequent groups with a marker made bullseye, show smaller groups. Next time out, cut the size of the bullseye in half of the size you currently draw on the plate and see if your groups get even tighter. I'll bet they will. 

Hope my new Kimber shoots as well as your RIA. If not, I just wasted $350 that could have bought me some more ammo. Good luck with it.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

*Good point!*










Good point about targets. The Colt has been my "patrol fenceline" gun due to accuracy at 25+yds. Wanted to see how Rock compared. Took me couple of mags w/both before I could put all 8 on target from 30yds offhand. (I can't shoot groups at that range). Any difference in "pattern" is me and a little glare on the Rock's sights. Think I'm gonna put some "ribs" on em. At 61, my eyes ain't what they used to be.

Question on disasembly: I read somewhere you had to pull slide back to notch and push slide stop thru but I just push the plunger in, turn the bushing to catch the plunger lip then w/thumbnail or handle of small screwdriver, push plunger rest of way so bushing will turn free and make sure plunger & spring don't fly out. Works for me.:smt023


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

*last update*










800+ rds including over 100jhps w/o first bobble. Think the wwb fmj shoots little lower than Blazer or Wolf. Could just be me. It seems to like wwb jhp pretty good. Shot 1 mag of 4 wwb jhp and 4 gs 230s) Only problem trigger is so good it's messing me up shooting my "plastic 9s". Like it so much, thinking about the Tac Compact version.


----------

